# Pigeons have diarrhea ! What do I do ?!



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

So the 2 pigeons I am talking about are the ones that mated a few days ago. I just noticed today that their poop is very watery and some green floating on it. I figured out that it is diarrhea. The male's wings are droop, like a few centimeters below their normal position and he shivers a lot. The female's wings seem normal but she too shivers a lot. What do I do ? Please reply. Their poop pictures are attached. =/


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I noticed you have a thread asking " is this normal " 

are these the same pair you are talking about in that thread ?


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

whytwings said:


> I noticed you have a thread asking " is this normal "
> 
> are these the same pair you are talking about in that thread ?


Yes they are


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

JessyWolf said:


> Yes they are


I see , the information you've provided in this thread wasn't available in your thread titled " is this normal " , so there there could well be something else going on which may require further attention . I am thinking salmonella , but maybe some other members might have other suggestions .


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg ! Please, someone tell me what to do as fast as possible I don't want this to get worse ! The female pigeon will lay eggs soon it mated a few days ago. I don't want the babies to get infected and die or something or the parents ! D: 
*Waits for replies worried, not patient >,<*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> Omg ! Please, someone tell me what to do as fast as possible I don't want this to get worse ! The female pigeon will lay eggs soon it mated a few days ago. I don't want the babies to get infected and die or something or the parents ! D:
> *Waits for replies worried, not patient >,<*


The droppings look pretty bad. you need to contact a vet and ask what meds you can find for them for bacterial issues..a broad spectrum antibiotic would cover more things. when the hen lays her eggs those should be replaced with fake ones just in case this sickness goes on. best not breed pigeons that are sick. I thought I gave you a link to a vet in your area in another thread. that needs to be pursued. we can not help but so much on this site as you are there and we are not. so posting on here all the time is not helping them..you have to get proactive and do what you can..ask for help from your parents, aunts and uncles if need be.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> The droppings look pretty bad. you need to contact a vet and ask what meds you can find for them for bacterial issues..a broad spectrum antibiotic would cover more things. when the hen lays her eggs those should be replaced with fake ones just in case this sickness goes on. best not breed pigeons that are sick. I thought I gave you a link to a vet in your area in another thread. that needs to be pursued. we can not help but so much on this site as you are there and we are not. so posting on here all the time is not helping them..you have to get proactive and do what you can..ask for help from your parents, aunts and uncles if need be.


Ok I will see to that tomorrow but now were am I supposed to get fake eggs ? I don't have any here. And what do I do about the real eggs ? They need to be warmed to not die. What do I do ? Reply again please.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> Ok I will see to that tomorrow but now were am I supposed to get fake eggs ? I don't have any here. And what do I do about the real eggs ? They need to be warmed to not die. What do I do ? Reply again please.


toss the real eggs and give them fake ones.. find a hobbie store with craft eggs..or boil the real ones and relplace them or wittle some yourself from wood you need to use some brain cells sometimes to figure things out. ....if you have no resources to buy things for your pigeons then you need to give them to someone who can. IMO


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> toss the real eggs and give them fake ones.. find a hobbie store with craft eggs..or boil the real ones and relplace them or wittle some yourself from wood you need to use some brain cells sometimes to figure things out. ....if you have no resources to buy things for your pigeons then you need to give them to someone who can. IMO


What is your damn problem wings ? I said a million times that I am new to pigeon raising and What ! your telling me to kill a living being ? Boil them ?! What kind of heart is that !? Listen, if you don't want to help me then don't -_-" There are plenty of other people here that can help me without getting angry at everything ! I am annoying you with my threads and being worried ? Then why do YOU care ?! I am sure plenty of other people can help me out, if you will keep getting mad at everything I ask then make your life easier and don't even reply to any of my threads ! Jeez ! -_-"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> What is your damn problem wings ? I said a million times that I am new to pigeon raising and What ! your telling me to kill a living being ? Boil them ?! What kind of heart is that !? Listen, if you don't want to help me then don't -_-" There are plenty of other people here that can help me without getting angry at everything ! I am annoying you with my threads and being worried ? Then why do YOU care ?! I am sure plenty of other people can help me out, if you will keep getting mad at everything I ask then make your life easier and don't even reply to any of my threads ! Jeez, some people ! -_-"


I think you need to know what you are talking about there young person. eggs that are just layed are like the ones you eat for breakfast..that is a part of pigeon keeping is tossing the eggs to replace them with fake ones for hatch control. I would not suggest to toss one that was ready to hatch. When the eggs are first layed that is when you replace them with the fake ones, That is how it works and how almost everyone does it..it is part of pigeon keeping. your immaturity on here is getting on my nerves so Iam sorry for that. but you need to get some material and read it..this site for one has a resource section you should read.. which will help your pigeons in the long run.. we are not here to give you attention...but to give opinions on what needs to be done..if you can't take what needs to be done and opinions then don't ask.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Just getting back to your birds . I would see if you can get hold of an antibiotic called baytril , you may require a consult from a vet to get it depending on laws in the area you are , usually 10 or so days on this will help the birds if infact it is salmonella .


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

whytwings said:


> Just getting back to your birds . I would see if you can get hold of an antibiotic called baytril , you may require a consult from a vet to get it depending on laws in the area you are , usually 10 or so days on this will help the birds if infact it is salmonella .


Thank you for changing the subject =D well, so the problem with baytril is that it is not sold here =/ I wanted to buy it for some other problem I had but asked for it everywhere and could not find it =/
I read that metronidazole works for diarrhea, and I know how much I need to give them =) Do you think its a good medicine for diarrhea ? Thats what I read =) Please reply ^.^


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It is very easy to be more brazen/forward on internet forums then in real life, as there is almost no risk of consequences. It is also easier to misinterpret the meaning or intent of someone who is posting to you. Defending yourself against someone in cyberspace also does little good. This arguing is nonconstructive and does little to help the birds which are in urgent need of help. Droppings in that form are very bad. With the right help hear the birds can be cured. Don't worry about their eggs/offspring now as they are in no condition to raise them anyway. BTW, SW, Kingdizon and the others her eare correct in encouraging you to get some fake eggs. Starting out as you are it may be hard to see why but adult birds will lay a pair of eggs almost every month. Though all may not make it figure if they do all hatch and grow you will end up with 24 new birds in a year and they all will begin breeding at about 6 months of age. All would need homes with space and care and proper food. Much more humane to change out eggs....and if done right away there is not yet development. 
Back to your birds....once you locate an appropriate antibiotic make sure you treat them for the full amount of days recommended....don't stop when the birds start to look/feel better. In the meantime continue to keep their accomodations clean, give access to sunlight and clean/fresh water. With some antibiotics you will need to remove grit during treatment. OH, and after the antibiotics are done and the birds are healthy again it is good to give them one of the bird probiotics. Antibiotics kill of the good bacteria inside them too and giving them the probiotics helps replace the good bacteria.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> It is very easy to be more brazen/forward on internet forums then in real life, as there is almost no risk of consequences. It is also easier to misinterpret the meaning or intent of someone who is posting to you. Defending yourself against someone in cyberspace also does little good. This arguing is nonconstructive and does little to help the birds which are in urgent need of help. Droppings in that form are very bad. With the right help hear the birds can be cured. Don't worry about their eggs/offspring now as they are in no condition to raise them anyway. BTW, SW, Kingdizon and the others her eare correct in encouraging you to get some fake eggs. Starting out as you are it may be hard to see why but adult birds will lay a pair of eggs almost every month. Though all may not make it figure if they do all hatch and grow you will end up with 24 new birds in a year and they all will begin breeding at about 6 months of age. All would need homes with space and care and proper food. Much more humane to change out eggs....and if done right away there is not yet development.
> Back to your birds....once you locate an appropriate antibiotic make sure you treat them for the full amount of days recommended....don't stop when the birds start to look/feel better. In the meantime continue to keep their accomodations clean, give access to sunlight and clean/fresh water. With some antibiotics you will need to remove grit during treatment. OH, and after the antibiotics are done and the birds are healthy again it is good to give them one of the bird probiotics. Antibiotics kill of the good bacteria inside them too and giving them the probiotics helps replace the good bacteria.


I have read that metronidazole works for diarrhea, i am thinking of starting to give them that, I believe it is an antibiotic. For 7 days 1 hour before I feed them and see how they improve. Do you think I should leave food in front of them all the time or no need to do that ? I feed them 2 times a day. Once early in the morning and once when the sun goes down. Please reply again =)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jessy, first off, I just want to explain that when they first have their eggs, They aren't growing or anything until after they have sat on them for a while to apply warmth to them. So you don't have to feel badly about killing anything, as they aren't growing yet. Not like they are already developing or anything, so it is not as bad as you think. You'll get used to it.
Metronidazole is used mainly for canker and some other things, but not really for diarrhea. We don't know what is causing the diarrhea, which could be caused by many different things, so don't know what to treat it with. It was suggested Baytril, because it is a wide spectrum drug that covers many different bacteria, which is what you need if uncertain of what they have.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Jessy, first off, I just want to explain that when they first have their eggs, They aren't growing or anything until after they have sat on them for a while to apply warmth to them. So you don't have to feel badly about killing anything, as they aren't growing yet. Not like they are already developing or anything, so it is not as bad as you think. You'll get used to it.
> Metronidazole is used mainly for canker and some other things, but not really for diarrhea. We don't know what is causing the diarrhea, which could be caused by many different things, so don't know what to treat it with. It was suggested Baytril, because it is a wide spectrum drug that covers many different bacteria, which is what you need if uncertain of what they have.


oh I see, so they are not growing yet ? if so then thats okay =) And I see about the metronidazole, hmmm, but as I said before Baytril is not sold here at all. I looked for it almost everywhere and its nowhere, that is the problem with this medicine =/
Good new is that I found the correct medicine for diarrhea =D its a powder that needs to be put in their water. The man was even nice and gave me some vitamins for pigeons, also a powder that needs to be put in their water =) So i am all set lol, just hope they will get better soon, which means when they get better before they lay their eggs then I don't need to throw the eggs away. ^.^


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There isn't really medicine for diarrhea. There are meds for different things that may cause diarrhea, but that's the thing, as kingdizon has mentioned, they can't be treated until you know what to treat for. Do you know what it is that guy gave you to put in the water? And please don't worry about them having eggs and hatching them. They breed like rabbits. There will always be more eggs.................................many, many, many more eggs.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> There isn't really medicine for diarrhea. There are meds for different things that may cause diarrhea, but that's the thing, as kingdizon has mentioned, they can't be treated until you know what to treat for. Do you know what it is that guy gave you to put in the water? And please don't worry about them having eggs and hatching them. They breed like rabbits. There will always be more eggs.................................many, many, many more eggs.


The person i was talking about knows everything about pigeons and the medicine he gave me was from outside Egypt so I trust him somehow and he checked them over. And don't worry if the amount starts being out of control I am gonna stop breeding them. I don't want a zoo of pigeons lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to let you know that without having the droppings checked by a vet, it isn't possible to say that they are not carrying a bacteria. Your birds can look very healthy, and still be carrying bacteria and such that need medication. But without knowing what it is, kinda hard to know what med to treat them with. You really should read up on some of the things that are common to pigeons, and have on hand the different medications they will possibly need eventually. A good med for canker is a must, coccidiosis, and a good wormer. Baytril (Enrofloxacyn) or a triple sulfa drug for wide spectrum treatment. Better to have them before the birds need them. Once they are sick with something, you often don't have time to get the medicine. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Just to let you know that without having the droppings checked by a vet, it isn't possible to say that they are not carrying a bacteria. Your birds can look very healthy, and still be carrying bacteria and such that need medication. But without knowing what it is, kinda hard to know what med to treat them with. You really should read up on some of the things that are common to pigeons, and have on hand the different medications they will possibly need eventually. A good med for canker is a must, coccidiosis, and a good wormer. Baytril (Enrofloxacyn) or a triple sulfa drug for wide spectrum treatment. Better to have them before the birds need them. Once they are sick with something, you often don't have time to get the medicine. Better to be safe than sorry.


I know thats right.checked on the droppings today and my redbars was watery..worried bout him checked his naval and throat looks ok. Might have picked up a bacteria from when he pecks at the ground, or might have ate someones droppings.either case I need Baytril or a vet, but I cant afford it at the moment. So im keeping watchful eyes on him.he might have worms, although I dont know the symptoms. Hes isolated a bit from the rest and thats not its personality everyone sits amd lays and chills while it stands on one leg. So ill keep watch, but like Jay3 said its best to be prepared before hand and to pinpoint the actual cause of diarrhea rather than just treating for diarrhea.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

PMV could be the problem being the birds are shaking. AS PMV did start in Egypt. And even to much meds could cause them to shake And throw up and such. The problem is no one here can see and handle your birds. They can only go by what you say and pictures you post. YOU have had several problems in a short time. SO something is going on. To strong of meds is a very big problem. To stop your problem the right kind of med is neede. Can you get SULMET even or a poulrty med that covers. ECOLI> COCSIDIOSIS, SALAMINELA. As will will treat your pigeons. BUT if you now have a person that can help you with your birds Then good. THe poeople that have posted here thats what they have tried to do. They have tried to help you. So stay calm. And learn and hope for the best. There are plenty of people in your country that do have pigeons and have had to deal with problems. Sounds like you have now found at least one.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

re lee said:


> PMV could be the problem being the birds are shaking. AS PMV did start in Egypt. And even to much meds could cause them to shake And throw up and such. The problem is no one here can see and handle your birds. They can only go by what you say and pictures you post. YOU have had several problems in a short time. SO something is going on. To strong of meds is a very big problem. To stop your problem the right kind of med is neede. Can you get SULMET even or a poulrty med that covers. ECOLI> COCSIDIOSIS, SALAMINELA. As will will treat your pigeons. BUT if you now have a person that can help you with your birds Then good. THe poeople that have posted here thats what they have tried to do. They have tried to help you. So stay calm. And learn and hope for the best. There are plenty of people in your country that do have pigeons and have had to deal with problems. Sounds like you have now found at least one.


What is PMV ? You mean the bird pest or something, i don't know what its called, like, some long wile ago there was a pig pest ? Is that what you mean with PMV ? and, to be honest, 2 not only 1 =) The man seemed very sure of himself and the medicine he told me to give them was from outside Egypt and he checked the birds throat and all that he did check them over well I was standing watching. He, I believe, has been raising pigeons for many years so I kind of trust him. As someone else replied to one of my threads that you will know and figure out what is wrong with your pigeons with experience and know what kind of treatment to give them too. =)


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Just to let you know that without having the droppings checked by a vet, it isn't possible to say that they are not carrying a bacteria. Your birds can look very healthy, and still be carrying bacteria and such that need medication. But without knowing what it is, kinda hard to know what med to treat them with. You really should read up on some of the things that are common to pigeons, and have on hand the different medications they will possibly need eventually. A good med for canker is a must, coccidiosis, and a good wormer. Baytril (Enrofloxacyn) or a triple sulfa drug for wide spectrum treatment. Better to have them before the birds need them. Once they are sick with something, you often don't have time to get the medicine. Better to be safe than sorry.


Canker I have metronidazole. Can you do me a favor and tell me what medicine is for coccidiosis and worms ? like, the substance like canker=Metronidazole. And I believe Enrofloxacyn is the substance that is contained in Baytril right ?? Please reply, I would really appreciate it. Once you tell me I will go to a pharmacy and get the medicines.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> I know thats right.checked on the droppings today and my redbars was watery..worried bout him checked his naval and throat looks ok. Might have picked up a bacteria from when he pecks at the ground, or might have ate someones droppings.either case I need Baytril or a vet, but I cant afford it at the moment. So im keeping watchful eyes on him.he might have worms, although I dont know the symptoms. Hes isolated a bit from the rest and thats not its personality everyone sits amd lays and chills while it stands on one leg. So ill keep watch, but like Jay3 said its best to be prepared before hand and to pinpoint the actual cause of diarrhea rather than just treating for diarrhea.


Your signature o.o It looks really cool, were is that ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

54 Nady El Maadi Street 
Phone: 2-380-7600, 010-687-5254
email: [email protected]
Hours: 7 days 3pm-10:30pm, but call first
Services: mainly sells fish/fish products, but is owned by a vet, and next to his practice (Degla Vet Clinic), offers boarding
Payment Method: cash
Please contact the vet!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

JessyWolf said:


> Your signature o.o It looks really cool, were is that ?


http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,486559,00.html


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,486559,00.html


Interesting o.o


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Just to let you know that without having the droppings checked by a vet, it isn't possible to say that they are not carrying a bacteria. Your birds can look very healthy, and still be carrying bacteria and such that need medication. But without knowing what it is, kinda hard to know what med to treat them with. You really should read up on some of the things that are common to pigeons, and have on hand the different medications they will possibly need eventually. A good med for canker is a must, coccidiosis, and a good wormer. Baytril (Enrofloxacyn) or a triple sulfa drug for wide spectrum treatment. Better to have them before the birds need them. Once they are sick with something, you often don't have time to get the medicine. Better to be safe than sorry.


Jay 3 please reply to my post. Canker I have metronidazole. Can you do me a favor and tell me what medicine is for coccidiosis and worms ? like, the substance like canker=Metronidazole. And I believe Enrofloxacyn is the substance that is contained in Baytril right ?? Please reply, I would really appreciate it. Once you tell me I will go to a pharmacy and get the medicines. Please I need to know =/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, Metro is for canker, and Enrofloxacyn same as Baytril. As far as meds for coccidiosis and worms, there are many. Go online to a pigeon supply place and check out what they have.

I understand that you trust the guy who advised you, but without a microscope and other tests that a vet has, no one can look at a bird and tell you if they are harboring bacteria. I don't care how much experience he has. That is why they have vets. But it is up to each individual how thorough and careful they want to be with their birds.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, Metro is for canker, and Enrofloxacyn same as Baytril. As far as meds for coccidiosis and worms, there are many. Go online to a pigeon supply place and check out what they have.
> 
> I understand that you trust the guy who advised you, but without a microscope and other tests that a vet has, no one can look at a bird and tell you if they are harboring bacteria. I don't care how much experience he has. That is why they have vets. But it is up to each individual how thorough and careful they want to be with their birds.


Good news they don't have diarrhea anymore ! xD The medicine he gave me worked and they are fine now =) Which means I don't have to throw the eggs away ether. I want more baby pigeons I only have 7 birds lol and ok I am just gonna check online then.


----------

